
New biological device not faster than regular computer (PNAS via scihub) - yagyu
http://www.pnas.org.sci-hub.cc/content/early/2016/05/24/1603944113.full
======
yagyu
Critique of
[http://www.pnas.org/content/113/10/2591.full](http://www.pnas.org/content/113/10/2591.full)
(discussed
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11186640](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11186640)
and
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11194015](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11194015)
).

Their reply and my summary at [http://www.jonaseinarsson.se/2016/biological-
computer-graph-...](http://www.jonaseinarsson.se/2016/biological-computer-
graph-reachability-p-np.html)

